# Too scared to clip nails...



## Skiff85 (Sep 11, 2014)

So I have read everywhere that ferret nails claws need regular clipping, I have had my ferrets for around 2 months now, got them when they were 8 weeks old so they are still quite tiny. The problem is I am terrified of clipping their nails, I am scared of clipping the quick and hurting them. I put the ferretone on their belly's, and I start clipping but I get most of a paw done before they start wriggling or I get unsure of where the quick is in the nail. Has anyone got any tips?


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

I just lay mine on their back on my lap, cover their bellies in oil (a few drops and rub it about), i use human nail clippers as i find them easier, and just slide nail in and clip just below the pink quick...wont say iv never caught the quick as i have, but then so have most people.
You may find the back ones dont need doing as they dont grow as much, i rarely have to touch mine's back nails.
Or you could try waiting till theyre in a deep sleep and do it then x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I find wih any animal it's much easier if someone holds them for you then you can get really close to see exactly what your doing. 

You need to overcome this while there young, pick there feet up daily so they don't find it strange and can't sense you being nervous.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the most simple and easy way to but a ferrets nails is to scruff them, this doesn't hurt the ferret, they will instantly relax and let you cut their nails.

what is scruffing?

How to Scruff a Ferret - YouTube

In my opinion its worth doing this so you can check teeth etc, at the vets.


----------



## shanna66 (Nov 6, 2014)

i scruff mine and try to get the nails as fast as i can. if you are worried about quicking them, which will probably happen at some point because animals wiggle, have some cornstarch nearby to stop the bleeding


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

If you cannot bring yourself to do it at all.. Im sure a vet would do it for you OR try and find somebody local who offers "pet services" as I know some people who board small animals also offer other services such as nail clipping.


----------

